# anyone keep eels?



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i just got a peacock eel and have 2 more ordered.i never kept them before they are very interesting.anyone else have eels? know of a good eel site?


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

I love peacock eels I don't have any right now, but I have before. Hopefully sometime soon I will be able to set up a tank for some. Let me know if you find any good eel sites.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I have an elipsifer eel. A really cool pet. It only eats earthworms which I have to hand feed. The elipsifer has a profile on this site.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

cool i'll look it up  i had an empty 55g so its going to be a eel tank.now to figure out what to put with them.i haven't found an eel only site yet but i'm still looking.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

:thumb: :fish: 8) :drooling: :dancing: I have 1 and feed him chopped worms at least 2 times per week


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

so far mine ignore the chopped worms but love guppies  thinking of setting up a guppy tank to raise my own.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Try blood worms. Mine is a stiped peacock eel.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

the lfs doesnt carry live food besides feeder guppies, gold fish and crickets.its the only lfs unless i drive 2 hours.i live in the sticks.
i found this site http://www.fishinthe.net/html/forum/vie ... 6cc5288f6b
they seem to have the most posts on eels.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Can you keep them in a hap/peacock tank?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i was thinking when they are full grown it may be a possibility.but i'm keeping them in a 55g now.they're only 5"-6"s.im using the crosstich plastic panels to seal the holes around the filters.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Can you keep them in a hap/peacock tank?


My elipsifer is in with my haps/peacocks and doing great. The one problem I had was feeding it. I couldn't get any food to it no matter how fat the other fish got until I found out it ate worms. I would get my arm into the tank as far as I could go so that the eel had a chance. Later I learned that I only had to put my fingers in with the worm hidden and the eel comes right up to me for its dinner and swims between my fingers. 
A Really cool pet. Specer Jack from cichlaholics (a site sponsor) has wilds ones for sale.


----------



## Fishboy2 (Jan 4, 2008)

u should research the animal before u buy it


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I had a fire eel when I first got into this hobby and he was the coolest fish! He would eat live earthworms and live ghost shrimp. But not small fish. I tried and the feeders ended up growing big and fat! So in the end I was using his tank as a grow out for some of the angels I was raising! I also used his tank to grow bunches of java fern. Awesome fish but I was ill for awhile and couldn't take care of all my tanks and since he was such a specialized feeder I ended up selling him. He was over 2 feet long and thick as a hose....beautiful colors on him too!! I miss him alot.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Fishboy2 said:


> u should research the animal before u buy it


Hey fishboy2 if you're talking about me.... I did every bit of research I could do. The elipsifer can only be bought from the wild (lake tang) as they have never been bred in captivity. I tried to find out anything and everything I could. So far the best article on the elipsifer was on this site otherwise there is basically nothing. I did read that people have been able to get these eels to eat pellets but mine just wasn't interested. I bought it knowing that it would be compatable with my fish and H2O levels. With a little trial and error I learned how to feed it and now everyone's happy. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i had a 26" Fire eel, great wet pet, something happened to him and he stopped eating and have random seizures in the tank.

i now have a small fire eel, a tire track eel, an ellipsifer eel, a yellow tailled eel, and a zig zag eel.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

wow thats quite the eel collection.any pics?i just put a bunch of driftwood in and now i rarely see them.i just ordered 6 blue flame tetras to go in there with the eels.i'm thinking of getting a school of another tetra not sure which ones.either black phantoms or purple/blue emperors.


----------

